# Post-election selection trauma



## Stephen (Nov 15, 2004)

Yahoo.com said:
			
		

> MIAMI (AFP) - Shocked supporters of defeated US presidential candidate John Kerry (news - web sites) are seeking help from psychologists, who refer to their condition as "post-election selection trauma."
> 
> The Boca Raton News reported Tuesday that Palm Beach, Florida trauma specialist Douglas Schooler alone has already treated 15 clients and friends with intense hypnotherapy since the Democratic candidate conceded on November 3.
> 
> ...


----------



## TenPeaks (Nov 15, 2004)

I almost always vote 3rd party for President because I'm never satisfied with the choices from the two main parties. This year I went Libertarian and could not be happier with my vote.

I work in Boston and still see people upset that Kerry lost the election. It's rather sad.


----------



## Stephen (Nov 16, 2004)

Boca Raton News said:
			
		

> Psychologists blast Rush Limbaugh for mocking traumatized Kerry voters
> Post Election Selection Trauma is a real problem, Florida clinicians say
> 
> Published Tuesday, November 16, 2004 at 1:00 am
> ...



http://www.bocaratonnews.com/index.php?src=news&category=Local News&prid=10210


----------



## noreaster (Nov 17, 2004)

Here is our new Secretary of State's very own Chevron Oil tanker.  Yes it was quietly renamed the Altair Voyager when Condoleezza Rice started working for president George W Bush as national security advisor in 2000.  How is someone that had an Oil Tanker named after them going to negotiate with other countries as Secretary of State?  Maybe we all need counseling to figure this one out.


----------



## Stephen (Nov 17, 2004)

noreaster said:
			
		

> A Chevron spokeswoman said yesterday that the oil giant has no intention of renaming the Condoleezza Rice and noted that board member Carla Hills also had a Chevron tanker named in her honor before she was appointed former President George Bush's trade secretary -- and the vessel has kept the name.
> 
> "It's part of a long-standing practice of naming (tankers) after members of the board of directors," a company spokeswoman said, citing other big ships named George Shultz, David Packard and Kenneth T. Derr.
> 
> ...



Guess what... most of the people in government have ties elsewhere. I'm more interested in a Secretary of State from an international compoany than one who has no background in world affairs.

By the way, don't you think having a MILITARY sec of state would be offensive?!

Finally, let me ask you this in a liberal style: how dare you criticize the first balck woman to be Sec of State. Which are you, racist or misoginistic? 

-Stephen


----------



## Stacey (Nov 21, 2004)

*Chevron*

Oil companies are the businesses that keep this country rolling, if the people who suffer PEST (God, make me stop laughing) can't cope with Kerry's loss could they possibly cope with the electricty going off, their cable dead forever, a country run off AA batteries, and their cars gone. I thought democrats were for domestic issues, oil companies provide jobs for American workers. Thats not really it, is it you little pathetic parrots; its that JR was the head of an oil company and he was evil so Bush from Texas is bad too. No, well try this on... you defend France who really were doing it for oil and at the expense of the Iraqi people; stealing oil and billions of dollars, you don't understand do you... go back to your TV.


----------



## Greg (Nov 21, 2004)

Here's a question to ponder:

Would we even be discussing something called "Post-election selection trauma" had John Kerry won?


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 21, 2004)

good question greg.

as a so called liberal, i think kerry supporters need to get over it and start worrying about picking a better candidate for 2008.  clearly the majority of people that voted in this country did not approve of kerry despite the fact that polls indicated a majority disagreed with how bush was running the country and think we're not on the right track.


----------



## hammer (Nov 21, 2004)

Greg said:
			
		

> Here's a question to ponder:
> 
> Would we even be discussing something called "Post-election selection trauma" had John Kerry won?



Is this really a national phenomenon or is it something that's limited to the "Blue" states?  Since the only newspaper I get a chance to read is the Boston Globe, I'm sure I don't get a balanced view of politics.    8) 

Personally, I have a real problem with Bush and his administration because I think that they've been dishonest with the American people in a lot of important areas...but the people have spoken, so I'd say it's time to get on with life (and hope for cold weather and/or SNOW!).


----------



## Greg (Nov 21, 2004)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> i think kerry supporters need to get over it and start worrying about picking a better candidate for 2008.


Agreed on your first point, but c'mon, Steve. You and I both konw the Dems already have one. HRC.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 21, 2004)

i am doubtful of HRC being a frontrunner candidate.  i don't think this nation is ready to vote for a woman first lady, unfortuantely.  i think having a woman running for pres would be great.  but i think men, and even most woman, would take the ingrained position that a man should be leading the country, especially in the areas in which the dems need to increase support - i.e. the south and mid-west that have very "traditional" view points.  to be quite frank, i'd like nothing more than to see another clinton in the office.  but i am not convinced it's the best choice for the dems if they want to win in 08.  then again, maybe they figure it's time for drastic measures, i'm not sure.


----------



## jjmcgo (Nov 22, 2004)

*Female presidential candidate*

There will be a female candidate for President in 2008 and her name is Condoleeza Rice. It's possible Hillary will run also but I don't think she can win the primaries.


----------



## ChileMass (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Female presidential candidate*



			
				jjmcgo said:
			
		

> There will be a female candidate for President in 2008 and her name is Condoleeza Rice. It's possible Hillary will run also but I don't think she can win the primaries.




You're almost right - in 2008 there will be a _black_ candidate and his name will be Colin Powell.  I'm not advocating his candidacy or anyone else's (with the possible exception of John McCain), but I think he will run.

HRC will never be allowed to run for President.  Even the Dems, with their recent history of lousy candidates (except Bill) can see they would get further behind the Republicans if they try to push her forward.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Female presidential candidate*



			
				ChileMass said:
			
		

> You're almost right - in 2008 there will be a _black_ candidate and his name will be Colin Powell.



Unfortunately, it'll never happen. Powell's wife is deathly afraid he will be assassinated if he tries to run and she's probably right. On top of that, I think Powell is disgusted with the whole political process; he feels he was left hanging by Bush regarding the whole WMG game, and he was. Some will play any game to get ahead, but I don't think Powell is one of them.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 22, 2004)

too bad colin powell got involved with the bush administration.  he used to be one of the most respected politicians around.  i am as previously mentioned of the liberal pursation and disagree with some of his views, but he probably would have had my vote if he ran in 2000.  after his involvement with the last administration he has lost a lot of respect from a lot of people, myself included.

i'd be surprised to see rice step up to a white house bid.  more likely i'd expect her to push for a VP slot, that would be the strongest ticket and get her more experience.  come to think of it, HRC would make for a solid VP ticket as well.


----------



## bigbog (Nov 24, 2004)

*re:....*



			
				noreaster said:
			
		

> Here is our new Secretary of State's very own Chevron Oil tanker.


   Thanks for the post *noreaster*, it reminds me of what my second flatwater canoe handled like....  I'm glad the ex-Beef Industry lobbyist is no longer a Secretary of ?????(Whatever that post was named....that looks after our beef).
There'll be no excuses for Republicans in 4 years, Bush's tactics will be implemented.... :roll:  :lol:


----------

